

Weird Is Good: What Portland's Economy Can Teach Every City in the World - hawkw
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/07/weird-is-good-what-portlands-economy-can-teach-every-city-in-the-world/277477/

======
joshuaellinger
Hey Austin is weird too....

